# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم Cyclonebox تحديثات :  [28-08-2012] CycloneBox iphone imei check service restored

## mohamed73

*iPhone IMEI check service is restored now.  Service is not free anymore.Single check costs you 1 Cyclone Credit.Once you've checked your phone, data is cached on server and you can check it again for free.
Example output: *  

> Please Wait... Cyclone Server (2.0.0.50), Cyclone Box Team 2008-2012 - Ready.   stdClass Object (     [imei] => 013128003164xxx     [status] => Delivered     [carrier] => AT&T USA     [locked] => Yes     [created] => 1346098925     [delivered] => 1346098982     [details] => stdClass Object         (             [errorCode] =>             [serialNumber] => QR213MTGA4S             [productVersion] => 5.1             [countryCode] => US             [partDescription] => IPHONE 4 16GB BLACK             [appliedActivationPolicyID] => 52             [assetTag] =>             [futureDataA] =>             [futureDataB] =>             [ban] =>             [carrierCode] => AT&T USA             [contractStartDate] =>             [contractEndDate] =>             [deviceFamily] => iPhone             [firstUnbrickDate] => 1.334624276E+12             [initialActivationPolicyID] => 52             [lastRestoreDate] =>             [lastUnbrickDate] => 1.334625193E+12             [macAddress] => 6CC26B9B4E58             [nextTetherPolicyID] => 52             [unbricked] => 1             [unlockDate] =>             [unlocked] =>             [imeiNumber] => 013128003164559             [ctn] => 18329225876             [iccID] => 89014104243590399073             [formattedContractStartDate] =>             [formattedcontractEndDate] =>             [formattedFirstUnbrickDate] => 17/04/12             [formattedLastUnbrickDate] => 17/04/12             [formattedLastRestoreDate] =>             [formattedUnlockDate] =>             [initialActivationPolicyDetails] => US AT&T Puerto Rico and US Virgin Islands Service Policy             [bluetoothMacAddress] => 6CC26B9B4E57             [nextTetherPolicyDetails] => US AT&T Puerto Rico and US Virgin Islands Service Policy             [appliedActivationDetails] => US AT&T Puerto Rico and US Virgin Islands Service Policy         )  )

 *br
Cyclone Team*

----------

